# Réseau invité sur Time Capsule avec Livebox Pro V2



## piercleo (25 Février 2011)

Bonjour,

Voici mon problème :

j'ai un client qui a une Livebox Pro V2 Sagem. J'ai lui ai acheté une Time Capsule ainsi qu'un Air Port Express car ses bureaux sont grands et les murs épais.

Je souhaite lui configurer sa Time Capsule de façon à ce que la Livebox soit connectée en ethernet à la Time Capsule et que celle ci face office de borne Wifi avec deux réseaux :
- un réseau interne avec accès à l'imprimante et aux fichiers stockés sur la Freebox.
- un réseau invité avec accès à l'imprimante.

J'ai ce type d'installation à mon bureau avec une freebox et chez moi il m'a suffit de désactiver le mode routeur de la freebox et d'affecter une adresse ip publique unique dans les réglages de la Time Capsule.

J'ai effectué la même chose au bureau de mon client mais quand je redémarre la livebox puis la Time Cpasule, l'utilitaire AirPort me signale un conflit d'adresse IP. J'ai donc remis la livebox en mode routeur et j'ai mis la Time Cpasule en mode pont ce qui me permet d'utiliser la Time Capsule et l'Air Port Express pour étendre son réseau interne. En revanche avec cette configuration je ne peux pas avoir un réseau pour les invités.

Si quelqu'un à la moindre idée de comment je peux faire, je suis preneur d'aide car j'atteins la limite de mes connaissances... et capacités.

Merci d'avance,

Pierre Cléaud


----------



## eNeos (25 Février 2011)

piercleo a dit:


> avec une freebox et chez moi il m'a suffit de désactiver le mode routeur de la freebox et d'affecter une adresse ip publique unique dans les réglages de la Time Capsule.


Je ne vois pas bien cette histoire d'IP publique à affecter à la TC :mouais:



> J'ai effectué la même chose au bureau de mon client mais quand je redémarre la livebox puis la Time Cpasule, l'utilitaire AirPort me signale un conflit d'adresse IP.


Avais-tu également désactivé le DHCP de la livebox ET de l'Air Port Express ?


----------



## piercleo (25 Février 2011)

eNeos a dit:


> Je ne vois pas bien cette histoire d'IP publique à affecter à la TC :mouais:



Pour l'option partage de connexion de la TC j'ai mis partager une adresse publique au lieu de mode pont.



eNeos a dit:


> Avais-tu également désactivé le DHCP de la livebox ET de l'Air Port Express ?



Quand j'ai refait la configuration pour tester avec réseau invité, j'ai fait sans l'Air Port Express branché. Je voulais d'abord faire fonctionner le réseau de la TC puis brancher l'Air Port Express pour étendre le réseau à la partie du bureau qui ne capte pas à cause des murs épais.


----------



## piercleo (2 Mars 2011)

Je me permet un petit up sur la question car comme c'est pour un client je suis un peu dans la panade.

J'espère que cela ne sera pas mal vu 

Bonne journée à tous.

Pierre


----------



## defre2937 (2 Mars 2011)

j'ai le meme probleme sur un réseau avec une datybox
Je ne sais pas non plus le résoudre
d'ailleurs je suis devenu chauve a force de m'arracher les cheveux sur ce sujet  
je suis donc également  preneur de toute solution...


----------



## Polo35230 (2 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,
Je ne sais pas si j'ai tout compris, mais le conflit d'adresse ip est sur le réseau entre la LB et la TC?
La LB est en mode pont, sans DHCP?
Elle doit cependant garder son adresse 192.168.1.1/24
Le port eth de la TC côté LB est (en fixe) en 192.168.1.10/24 (par exemple) pour la connexion à internet ?
La capsule est en mode routeur, donc, côté wifi, on est sur un autre plan IP?
Si c'est le cas, il ne devrait pas y avoir de conflit d'adresse.

Il y a un tuto bien fait sur la conf de la LB dans ce contexte:
http://www.forum-orange.com/forums/viewtopic.php?pid=112438

Et également la procédure pour configurer la Capsule dans ce contexte également (voir page 27):
http://www.forum-orange.com/forums/viewtopic.php?pid=112438

Je sais, c'est facile d'envoyer des liens 
Mais la solution est peut-être dedans...


----------



## piercleo (3 Mars 2011)

Bingo, c'est exactement ce que je cherchais. Pourtant j'ai cherché (et posté) sur le forum en question mais je n'étais malheureusement pas tombé sur cet article.

Merci infiniment, je vais pouvoir retourner chez mon clients avec des éléments et pas à l'aveuglette.

Par contre ton deuxième lien ne semble pas être le bon. Vu la qualité du premier, je suis assez pour une petite correction.

Merci mille fois. Je ne manquerais pas de revenir sur ce forum une fois passé chez mon client pour donner le résultat de mon intervention.

Pierre


----------



## Polo35230 (3 Mars 2011)

Oups, je me suis trompé, j'ai mis deux fois le même lien...
A tout hasard, voilà le lien pour configurer le réseau (voir p27)
http://manuals.info.apple.com/fr_FR/Designing_AirPort_Networks_10.5-Windows_F.pdf


----------



## piercleo (4 Mars 2011)

Polo35230 a dit:


> Oups, je me suis trompé, j'ai mis deux fois le même lien...
> A tout hasard, voilà le lien pour configurer le réseau (voir p27)
> http://manuals.info.apple.com/fr_FR/Designing_AirPort_Networks_10.5-Windows_F.pdf



Merci beaucoup.


----------



## piercleo (1 Avril 2011)

Je reviens quelques temps après pour finaliser ce thread.

Je n'ai pas réussi à configurer ce que je voulais malheureusement et j'ai été obligé de contacter le service client apple et payer 49 euros pour obtenir l'assistance.

Je note le thread comme terminé.

Merci aux contributeurs pour leur aide.


----------

